# Sammy Maree has passed over



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

My baby girl would have been 2yrs old tomorrow 25/11/07. She has been very sick and her condition had gotten worse. My hubby and I took her into the vet today and we had to have her put to sleep. I held Sammy maree the whole time.
My heart is breaking, I feel sick to my stomach, I want my beautiful Princess back.

RIP my perfect beautiful Angel. Mummy loves you xxx


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh Bek I am so sorry honey. I am crying with you right now. I wish I knew what to say that would make you feel better, but I know that there are none. 

Please know that I love you honey and will be here if and when you feel like talking.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh that is so sad  :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Bek, I'm so so sorry to hear this terribly sad news! My heart is breaking for you & your family :grouphug: I had no idea little Sammy was so ill :smcry:  :smcry: 

She will be at peace now, at the bridge making lots of little friends, and watching over you.

Rest in peace sweet Sammy :grouphug:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Bek, I am so very sorry. I had no idea that Sammy Maree was ill. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. My heart is breaking for you. :grouphug: xxoox


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sad to hear this. I didn't even realize your sweet girl was sick. :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry for your loss! So young. My thoughts and prayers are with you. These decisions are very hard. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

omg.. bek, i had no idea sammy maree was sick... im am so sorry.... my heart is breaking with yours...


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

what are you talking about :new_shocked: I am just shocked to see this. I don't want to believe it . I'm so sorry. I had no idea she was even sick :smcry: :smcry: I can't even read any other posts. how was she sick, let us know when you feel you can talk about it :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am so sorry and sad for you! :smcry:  I had no idea your precious little girl was so ill! I know she has left a big void in your life but having 'been there' know that she'll never leave your heart.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bek, my heart is breaking with you. I loved Sammy Maree. She was a very special little girl, and this must be so hard for you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Bek , I am truly heartbroken at your devastating news :grouphug: Sammy Maree was always one of my very favorites - and her presence in our lives will be missed . I am thinking of your family , and hope you find some solace at this difficult time . Please pm me , if there is anything I can do for you . Rest in peace sweet Sammy . Love always Sarah and family


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh Bek, I'm so sorry to hear about Sammy Maree. Hugs and prayers for you and Max. 
:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I feel so sad..........I hate to hear of these things. So young too. I am so sorry for you. :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Bek I didn't know I am so sorry! I just don't know or can't find the words to comfort you....just remember if you need anything or want to talk IM me. Try to be strong especially for David. :smcry: :smcry: rayer: rayer: I'm thinking about you and your family.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so, so sorry.....


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: I am so very sorry..You will be in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

OH Bek, I am so so very sorry to hear about Sammy Maree :smcry: :smcry: 
Bek, I just don't even know what to say...please know that you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

:grouphug: Bek, my heart is aching and I feel your pain my friend! I am sooooo sorry to hear about your sweet little Sammy Maree!!!! Please know that I am keeping you and your family in my thoughts and will always be here for you!!!! HOLD on to those good memories of your beloved Sammy!!Luv ya mate! xoxo


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: so sorry, what happened, I not even knew she was sick :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. You were brave and gave her unconditional love until the end and stayed with her. Remember that she left a paw print on your heart.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i am so very sorry for your loss. :grouphug: she will be greatly missed. my deepest heartfelt condolences to you and your family.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, my. I am so sorry to hear this. Please know that we are thinking of you at this time. :grouphug:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

aw..i am so sorry to hear this...many prayers to you and yours....keep your head up...she's at the bridge with our other fluff/skin family members......you'll be in my prayers!* :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

You have nooo idea how sad I am to hear this news and I feel so horrible because I didn't even know she was ill. My thoughts are with you :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: So sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:smcry: :smcry: 

I am so very sorry to hear that you lost Sammy Maree :smcry: 

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sammy Maree. Please know you are in our thoughts.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Bek,
The people here really care about you and Sammy Maree. When you are able, would you please tell us what happened. We care and we are upset and concerned....


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG :new_shocked: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: 
I cannot believe this.. Bek I am so sorry for your loss... I don't even know what to say.. I haven't seen you around lately and had no idea that Sammy was sick.. I am so sorry :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: be strong...we are all here for you :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Sammy Maree, you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: Bek,
I just wanted you to know how sorry I am for what has happened, you don't deserve to be going through this. I am so sorry it has come down to this my dear friend.
I want you to know that no matter what I am here for you 24/7 no matter what!!
words can't express how sorry I am and how I wish I could be there with you and DO something to comfort you, I am so sorry I can't be.
I will be praying for you and your family, I will be asking God to please get you through this and please watch over you and your family.
You know how much I love and cherish you :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: 

Love Always ,
ANDREA :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG that is awful. So sorry for your loss. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your loss. 

[attachment=30081:bridge_w..._wording.jpg]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh no Bek I am so very very sorry to hear this very sad news :smcry: :smcry: I had no idea Sammy Maree was so ill, please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: 
Rest in peace sweet Sammy Maree
[attachment=30083:dog_sympathy.gif]


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I will be thinking of you and your family. rayer: Debbie


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm sad at the news about Samm Maree...I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Wow, I am so sorry to hear of this. I can't imagine what you are going through and I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:smcry: I am so sorry for your loss of Sammy Maree, we love you and are here for you :grouphug: 

Cathy


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

it is a shock to hear about sammy maree! i am so sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Bek, I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet little girl. I know how much you loved her. We miss you, please know we're here for you.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Bek, Bob and I and Jack, Oz and Chase send you hugs. We are so so sorry.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:smcry: I am truly sorry your sweet Sammy Maree has passed.Hugs to you & your family during this very sad time. :grouphug: :grouphug: Rest in peace precious little one. :smcry:


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Know that we are thinking of you.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear that..:grouphug: You are in my thoughts.. :grouphug:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry to hear this!!! How sad!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: im so sorry for your loss :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I am so sorry for your little Sammy Maree :grouphug:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Companion, pal, and confidante, 
a friend I won't forget, 
you'll live for always in my heart, 
my sweet forever pet.</span>


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

What sad news...I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending you all my sympathies :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of little Sammy Maree. I know
how much she was loved. Our thoughts are with you and
your other sweet babies.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Dear Bek -- I, too, am shocked to hear of dear Sammie Maree's transition to The Bridge. This just hurts. My heart goes out to you and your family. We all know what an _expectional_ mom you were to that precious baby girl through all of her surgeries and now during her illness. 

Blessings dear lady -- you are in my prayers.

[attachment=30102:Angel_gif.gif]


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*all my love goes to you! please feel better soon. 
I am very sorry for your loss.
rest in peace little Sammy Maree
*


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:grouphug: Hugs and sympathies to you on the loss of sweet little Sammy Saree.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh no, :smcry: Bek. :smcry: I am sooooooo sorry :smcry: I had know idea that beautiful Sammy Maree was ill. My heart tells me to pray

OH Heavenly Father, I am so sad for my friend Bek and her family, Lord I don't understand what just happened, Lord I know that terrible sadness that this family is feeling, Lord I just hate how death comes and snatches those we love. Oh Lord please wrap your precious arms around Bek and hold her close to you, I ask Lord that you would wipe away her tears and one day soon I pray that wonderful memories of her preciuos Sammy Maree will come and with that she will again have a smile on her face. Lord I ask that peace would come to this family. In Jesus Christs name I pray Amen


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

:smcry: I'm very sorry for your loss. :smcry: :smcry: :grouphug:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh Bek I am so sorry to hear this. You are in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Bek,

As I told you elsewhere, I hope that God helps you get past this pain swiftly. I feel so awful for you and your family.

:grouphug: Please know that many of us are saying healing prayers for you.

This is just so very sad.
Melanie


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh My Gosh I had no Idea She had been sick. 

I am so sorry for your loss, Please know we are sending you hugs 
in hope it will help the pain. Again we are so sorry for you and your babies.

xoxox
NAncy


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I AM SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS :grouphug:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

bek, i am soooooooooooooooooooo sorry for your loss, many many :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 's for you and your family

Joe


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

So sorry to hear your sad news. Such a young baby to lose.
Giving my guys extra hugs tonight and thinking of you and Sammy.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*In Loving Memory of Sammy Maree

___________________________________

My heart is with you.

~Carole~*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bek, I am so sorry. Please know we love you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday in Heaven, beautiful Sammy Maree. 

My sincere condolences are sent to you, Bek. I want to scream at the top of my lungs for you.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Happy Birthday in Heaven, beautiful Sammy Maree.
> 
> My sincere condolences are sent to you, Bek. I want to scream at the top of my lungs for you.[/B]


I've been thinking of sweet Sammy Maree and Bek all day also, on Sammy's special day. I hope it soon gets a little easier for you Bek - I know today must have been incredibly difficult for you.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

She was beautiful. She looked so much like the lovely Tchelsi. 

You are in our prayers.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh my God, I had no idea...I am so so terribly sorry for your lost. It must be absolutely terrible. I am so sorry....


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh Bek, I'm so sorry to hear about Sammy Maree. Hugs and prayers for you and Max.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

